# Coronavirus, parcels and shopping



## Spinney (28 Mar 2020)

A question arose in another thread about how to deal with things coming into the home that may be contaminated. Supermarket workers wearing gloves doesn't mean that the things they touch are not contaminated...
These are some links I've found, that I think are reputable.

A video about dealing with supermarket shopping and takeaways. The link below says he is a doctor. Two things about the video, though: 1) he mentions that traces of the virus were found in one of the cruise ships 17 days after the infected passengers left. However this was RNA from the virus, _not_ complete viruses. RNA on its own cannot infect you, so the other comments (about the things surviving for a day on cardboard, 3 days on other hard surfaces) are still the current advice, as far as I know. 2) I have seen elsewhere that washing fruit etc using soap is not necessary.
https://www.wbtv.com/2020/03/27/doc...ies-takeout-without-transferring-coronavirus/

BBC article on the subject (depends how much you trust BBC reporting...)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-52040138
From the article - short answer about 'what to do with my shopping when I get it home':





A little conflicting info here about dealing with post/envelopes etc, but 2nd hand (via the Metro). The specialist quoted recommends opening post right away, dealing with it and then disposing of all of it safely. It seems to contradict the 'leave it for a day' advice I've seen elsewhere. Up to us to choose which advice to take (but the things _inside_ the package have been there for probably a day already by the time the thing gets delivered).
https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/19/post-carry-coronavirus-need-follow-rule-mail-12422678/

Edit: 
This article distills a lot of advice from various agencies (it is a French news outlet aimed at English-speaking immigrants).
https://www.fr24news.com/n24/2020/0...of-external-elements-for-the-coronavirus.html


----------



## Joffey (28 Mar 2020)

It's a minefield


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Mar 2020)

Actually seeing as you mention takeaways, I was pondering something and didn't really know where to put the question. 

Have takeaway food outlets been given any guidance to close where possible, or to minimise when they're serving? I've not been able to find meat in the shops in ages and while that's not the end of the world by any means, I fancied something nice for dinner last night but I couldn't find a takeaway that was open. I tried 7. I just wondered if all my local ones just closed coincidentally of their own accord.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Actually seeing as you mention takeaways, I was pondering something and didn't really know where to put the question.
> 
> Have takeaway food outlets been given any guidance to close where possible, or to minimise when they're serving? I've not been able to find meat in the shops in ages and while that's not the end of the world by any means, I fancied something nice for dinner last night but I couldn't find a takeaway that was open. I tried 7. I just wondered if all my local ones just closed coincidentally of their own accord.



They are permitted to remain open as shown in the government’s exceptions, no specific restrictions on times of opening.

”Food delivery and takeaway can remain operational...”. 

Taken from https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...her-businesses-and-premises-to-close-guidance


I know some restaurants have switched their operation to takeaway and delivery only so as to be able to continue trading and help keep their suppliers trading too.


----------



## tom73 (28 Mar 2020)

Keep it simple wash your hands before preparing and eating food. 
Before your hands get anyway near your face, nose after going to toilet. 
min of 20 sec with hot water and soap not forgetting then back of hands. 
If in doubt wash them. 

The virus is a killer once inside the body but outside it's simple to kill the basics really do work with this. 
Food on the whole is clean on the inside eg tins and packets. So wash hands before you handle them, wash hands once you open them and don't get near the food with anything that not clean. Just as you do anyway. 
As for post unless you eat your post then unless you don't wash your hands before getting anyway near your face , mouth it's not really a problem.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Mar 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They are permitted to remain open as shown in the government’s exceptions, no specific restrictions on times of opening.
> 
> ”Food delivery and takeaway can remain operational...”.
> 
> ...



Thanks, it would seem to be just a coincidence then.


----------



## keithmac (28 Mar 2020)

I wouldn't dream of eating a takeaway at the moment..


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> I wouldn't dream of eating a takeaway at the moment..


I would, as long as it’s hot it’s fine....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> I wouldn't dream of eating a takeaway at the moment..



I'm missing my weekly pizza from my favourite pizzeria because I don't want to make a journey just for that. I'm waiting until I need to go to the supermarket and can drop in to the pizzeria as I pass on my way home.

His oven is extremely hot and my pizza typically takes only 90-100 seconds to cook. Nothing is going to survive 750-800C!

He doesn't touch the pizza either after cooking, it comes out on a peel and is slid straight into a box.

Damn, I'm hungry now.


----------



## sheddy (28 Mar 2020)

Wait 3 days before unwrapping ?


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

sheddy said:


> Wait 3 days before unwrapping ?


I think my weekly doner kebab will be a bit cold by then.


----------



## keithmac (29 Mar 2020)

To be fair I've just read it isn't passed on by food anyway so disregard my last comment..


----------



## Spinney (30 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> To be fair I've just read it isn't passed on by food anyway so disregard my last comment..


It's not the food itself, but the wrappings that might pass it on.

And no, I know you don't eat the wrappers....


----------



## tom73 (30 Mar 2020)

Simple wash your hands as per the guide lines and clean your surfaces. 
The basics really do work.


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm missing my weekly pizza from my favourite pizzeria because I don't want to make a journey just for that. [...]


The pizza takeaway chain is the only one I know for sure to be open around here. Loads have closed and I got bored trying to find an open one, which I know isn't good for supporting the small independents. I probably should look in a few days and see what's still open, once we've eaten more of the fresh stuff I bought at the weekend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2020)

keithmac said:


> I wouldn't dream of eating a takeaway at the moment..



Best to leave the pizza till cold in morning and you have a hangover


----------



## Kryton521 (16 Apr 2020)

I'm working as a delivery driver for a large catalogue shop, the official guidance is that cardboard packaging, safe[ish] virus won't survive long on it. Same for paper. Not a surface it can live on for long. Plastic, of any kind, virus can remain active up to 3 hours after handling!!! If you get a delivery in plastic I would wipe it down with a cloth and bleach or some kind of bacterial cleaner. open and dispose of wrapping. Wash hands. Handle item, wash hands. Basic hand washing is best protection, often.


----------

